# First check



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Have 14 sets out. My daughter and I got up at 5am and ran them.

2 raccoon, 1 coyote and 3 possum. made it home in time for her to go to school and me to work(barely)! went out this eve and reset. Had a blast! I cant believe I never tried this before!



Cant wait till morning!

Steve


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., makes the day go by better knowing what you have at home.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Hope you keep catching them-- God job on getting your daughter out, she will always remember and keep the smile on her face :smile:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

You guys are hooked!!! Congrats


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Didn't know you could have that much fun before work, especially with the daughter.

Like Ruger said, your hooked.

Congratulations on putting such a big smile on your daughters face.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

most excellent catches congrats


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Got 2 more raccoons this morning. Daughter give a Woo Hoo! because we didn't get anymore possums. She left for school with a big smile again today. Showing off her "Inner Grinner"

Steve


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice work! Glad to hear you may have cleaned out some grinners so now you can get to the good stuff!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Like everybody has already said, now your hooked. A big at-a-boy for taking time to included your daughter. Their the future of this great sport of trapping.

A big *CONGRATULATIONS *to you and your daughter on a fine two days worth of fur!


----------



## hunter3015 (Nov 27, 2013)

Good deal


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Few more. raccoons shut down last night but, we had this coyote in the remake from opening morning.

since the first we have caught

2 coyote
6 raccoon
5 possum
1 skunk

I dispatched the skunk yesterday morning from about 20 ft away with my pistol. shot and ran like heck. Went back this evening to remake the set, and when I bent over to take it out of the trap, It raised its head and looked at me! Never raised its tail. It is properly dispatched now.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome ! Congrats to you both.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

awesome.....congrats to you both!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice work stevec, your daughter still has a great big smile, great for the two of you.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Going to be a busy winter I do say.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work Steve congrats to your Daughter as well, the numbers are going up on the raccoon.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

raccoon on the left looks to have really nice color! Nice!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats on your success and I hope it continues. Wish I lived where I could trap again just reading brings back the memories. On another site I seen where essence of skunk is going for 16.00 an once.


----------

